# another victim ... sad



## woodbutcher80 (Aug 30, 2011)

my assumption is overhead cutting caused a kickback issue...

Chagrin Falls businessman Neil Kruschke dies Friday in chain-saw accident at his cottage near Marquette, Mich. | cleveland.com


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 31, 2011)

That's too bad,
Phil


----------



## PinnaclePete (Aug 31, 2011)

RIP doing something he liked in a place he enjoyed.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats too bad men. I guess it goes to show that even with ppe, we still need to be very,very careful.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Thats too bad men. I guess it goes to show that even with ppe, we still need to be very,very careful.


 
The brain is the most important PPE.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2011)

woodbutcher80 said:


> my assumption is overhead cutting caused a kickback issue...
> 
> Chagrin Falls businessman Neil Kruschke dies Friday in chain-saw accident at his cottage near Marquette, Mich. | cleveland.com


 
If it was a kickback, the chain brake should have prevented that he got severely cut......

Be extra careful when using chainsaws without an inertia activated brake!


----------



## Bermie (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh that's awful!

Sounds like either he was on a ladder or insufficiently secured, or poor footing...he slipped apparently.
Check, double check, stay safe


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow. That one is pretty close to home. Hate to hear about stuff like this. RIP.


----------



## deevo (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow that's terrible, sounded like a great guy in the article


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 1, 2011)

Awful regretful moment for the poor bloke. 

He's not alone, I'm just lucky as done all the wrong things too.

Very hard to cut yourself like that with modern saw safety features, but they are not perfect 

Husky Trio brake sort of or trys to prevent that kind of over head saw work. I used one last week, it left me less than impressed but I do see the motivation by Husky when you read story's as this.


----------

